
What I use for 1:1s with software engineers and UX/UI designers - chadwittman
https://medium.com/@chadwittman/what-i-use-for-1-1s-with-software-engineers-ux-ui-designers-13d7d02e3699#.yr3wpp73j
======
chadwittman
OP here — I've been managing a small team for about 2 years (not long, I
know). Would love to hear people's feedback on this. Ideally, I'd love to
expand this post into something more wholistic with a view point from the
managers and the team members.

